# Pinterest



## mysterymaiden (Aug 7, 2011)

Okay I looked everywhere and searched and didn't find a thread for sharing Pinterest Halloween boards, so I'm starting one. I hope I'm not being duplicitous! Post your Pinterest ID or board so we can all share!

I'm at http://www.pinterest.com/mysterymaiden

You can also Pin stuff from here and spread some love for Haunt Forum!


----------



## drzeus (Jun 25, 2011)

www.pinterest.com/boospace


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

musterymaiden, I love the chicken wire forms and the glow slime on the steps. Also all the creepy crawlies at the bottom of the steps, a great way to keep someone out of an area.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

there are lots of ween boards out there..


----------



## CelticWitch (Jul 25, 2012)

http://pinterest.com/wildgardenlass/hallowe-en-decor/
http://pinterest.com/wildgardenlass/hallowe-en-feast/


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

drzeus said:


> www.pinterest.com/boospace


I like the way you set your Pinterest up. Have been on the fence about starting one. Might need to jump on that.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I love pinterest 
http://pinterest.com/halloween71/


----------



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

Most of the stuff on my Pinterest account is Halloween related:

http://pinterest.com/noxrequiem/


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Holy crap, Nox..you are a very talented artist! You should sell your work or print them on t shirts & sell them!


----------



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks, debbie!


----------



## Bumbury (Aug 29, 2012)

i only have 2 boards halloween and pumpkin carvings.... well i have more but these 2 are the halloween ones...

http://pinterest.com/bumbury/


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Pinterest boards are soooooo personal in a way...they tell u a lot about the poster. I kinda don't like that mine is open to everyone to see...makes me self-censor what I put up, not that a pic of a blueberry scone recipe gives away my darkest secrets or nuthin'....


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> Pinterest boards are soooooo personal in a way...they tell u a lot about the poster. I kinda don't like that mine is open to everyone to see...makes me self-censor what I put up, not that a pic of a blueberry scone recipe gives away my darkest secrets or nuthin'....


Screw 'em if they don't like what your pin.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a ton of Hallowe'en boards. Treats, costumes, graves but here's my general Hallowe'en board http://pinterest.com/manon/hallowe-en/
And here's my 2012 board http://pinterest.com/manon/dia-de-los-muertos-2012/


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

I only have two boards as well I'm at pintrest.com/palmdalehaunter.

My wife started looking for Halloween ideas and it looked a little mild... I joined and started to pin things from the forums in hopes to up the ante...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

My wife has one, and is pressuring me to get one. She finds all kinds of cool stuff on pinterest.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Here's mine ...

http://pinterest.com/jimterri1/


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

here's mine! http://pinterest.com/silentskream/halloween-ideas/

I have several other not-so-halloweeny boards, which you're welcome to browse as well


----------



## retrodoll2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is my links http://pinterest.com/momof5inohio/
I use to post a lot but now I am barely ever on the computer due to the holidays. If I am on the computer I check email, HauntForum, and FB. And that usually takes 2 minutes minus haunt forum which takes all day. Darn you HauntForum for being addictive.


----------



## haunt on hannum (Sep 26, 2012)

nice looking stuff


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

My pins...yes, I'm weird. http://pinterest.com/debbiechickie5/


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

I think I'm getting to tired to do anything right, right now.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Trying this again... http://pinterest.com/ramonadona/rambrosius-gifts/


----------



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm one of the only guys I know on Pinterest. 
I use my boards to keep track of the really cool sites I find.

http://pinterest.com/johnward76/halloween-props-decor/

I think it's a much better way to organize cool sites than bookmarking...


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

spookymulder76 said:


> I'm one of the only guys I know on Pinterest.


You're not alone, dude. Of course, now that I think about it, it probably IS just you and me ... I wonder why that is?

http://www.pinterest.com/jimterri1/


----------



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dr. Maniaco, so glad there's at least one other guy on there. 

I guess since it's mostly girls on there we're still the minority, although I see it changing slowly but surely.


----------

